# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Dream build

## 300_BLK

Managed to get enough money together with my savings (for a GA Precision Crusader) to purchase an action, stock, trigger, dies and brass to start my dream build.

I have a barrel and wyatt's centre feed box at teh gun smiths so no photos of those bits sorry.

*Action:* Defiance Deviant Hunter Medium (Rem 700 SA length) Mag boltface cheers @camo wsm
*Barrel:* 24" Proof Research carbon in .284 1:8.4  twist from East Coast Arms https://sites.google.com/site/eastco...horizontal-nav
*Trigger:* Trigger Tech 1-1/4 lb
*Stock:* AG Composites carbon fibre 700gms

Toyed with the idea of going 6.5 saum 4s but have the ultimate 6.5 already in the form of The Mighty 264 Win Mag so elected to go for a 7 SAUM. Will be my first ever 7mm / .284 and when I had my 300 WSM I said I would go saum next time I wanted a short mag.

Bits are off Monday to the 'smith so we will see how it goes.









Can't wait to see how it shoots! Fizzing at the bung!

----------


## 300_BLK

Action weighs 900 gms, barrel 1400, trigger 100 and stock 700. Bottom metal 150 grams so about 3.2 kg without a scope...

----------


## 199p

Mate i bet your fuzzing

----------


## Shootm

Nice.
Who is doing the smithing for you?

----------


## Timmay

What's an action worth mate?

----------


## 300_BLK

> Nice.
> Who is doing the smithing for you?


Mark McFarlane at Desert Guns Cromwell

----------


## 300_BLK

> What's an action worth mate?


$3k ish

Tallied up the total with the wife last night (she hunts) $6k without glass

----------


## MSL

Plus gunsmithing?

----------


## Echo

Nice build

Are the Defiant actions worth the difference to a Stiller? eg $1.4K difference

----------


## camo wsm

> Nice build
> 
> Are the Defiant actions worth the difference to a Stiller? eg $1.4K difference


Yup  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chainsaw

very nice.  You wont regret going 7mm !! 284 rules !
My model7 7mmSaum weighs in at 6lbs bare rifle in a STUG cf stock and shoots ~0.5 moa if the nut behind the bolt pays attention :Thumbsup: 
Interested in some info on the TriggerTech trigger - are they the exact same dimensions as Rem triggers ?
The reason I ask is that the Timney trigger wont fit into my model7 & stock becos its slightly thicker.

----------


## Gibo

@chainsaw I have a timmney in my mod 7 from memory

----------


## MSL

Got the triggertech roller in my 7mm, it's a great trigger. Have also fitted a timney Calvin to a model seven, think the stock just needed a bit of relieving

----------


## 300_BLK

> Plus gunsmithing?


Including

Defiance are bloody nice...

I have a trigger tech in my 338 and I rate them. Very nice units and very nice to adjust with the click system.

Saved long and hard and had to get rid of some things I would rather have kept. 

7 SAUM seems to be very popular here on the forum so mist be something to this .284 business

----------


## Echo

Are you still doing the 7mm 300NM build?

----------


## 25/08IMP

Yea really like my new 7mmsaum plenty of hitting power.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Nice build
> 
> Are the Defiant actions worth the difference to a Stiller? eg $1.4K difference


Comparing a Stiller to a Defiance is like comparing a Remington to a Stiller......there is no comparison  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300_BLK

> Are you still doing the 7mm 300NM build?


Hi @Echo, at this stage yes but i am thinking I might just stick with the saum for now and as I'm still waiting for the barrel have a 300 Norma done. Undecided...

----------


## Echo

> Hi @Echo, at this stage yes but i am thinking I might just stick with the saum for now and as I'm still waiting for the barrel have a 300 Norma done. Undecided...


Nice Mate....but now we need details of the 300 Norma build as well

----------


## camo wsm

Maybe another defiance haha

----------


## 300_BLK

Same gun as the other thread, just different cal barrel...

----------


## llewelyn

Nice one man !! Just built my ultimate in 7mmSAUM yet to blood it but  :Wink:

----------


## 300_BLK

> Nice one man !! Just built my ultimate in 7mmSAUM yet to blood it but


Pics!!

----------


## llewelyn

Definatly not 6k worth @300_BLK hahahaha

Rem 700 sa
Near new 24inch rem barrel 
Wyatts extended stagger feed WSM follower
Timney nickle trigger
Sako extractor
Bolt lapped to action
Taitanium stock converted to bdl - 650grams
Bedded recoil lug
Talley lows
sightron 3.5-10x44
Mag feeds 150LRAB at 3100fps and 168 hunting VLDs

----------


## mawzer308

Sounds good! Will have to check it out when I am back.

----------


## 300_BLK

Managed to get some dummy rounds off to the gunsmith today.

162 ELD-X, 160 TMK, 175 ELD-X

Have some 197 SMK and 195 Bergers to try too

----------


## 300_BLK

Right I need to start Load development.

Do any of you good buggers know which powder to use in a 24" barrel with 160-175 grain bullets? @MSL, @llewelyn, @camo wsm

AR2217 or 2213SC?

Cheers!

----------


## camo wsm

2217 with the 162's I haven't run anything heavier through my saums as they have always had shorter barrels than you are going to run 
2213sc with lighter eg 150's

----------


## 300_BLK

]

----------


## llewelyn

@300_BLK I run 2217 with 150's and a 24 inch i was recommended this powder for 150- 162s id say itll be good for heavier also man
Although looking at playing with 2213sc

----------


## 25/08IMP

I'm running R22 in my 7mmsaum  with 162 ELD X  but mine is a 20" doing 2975 I tried 2217 and 2213 but R22 was better speed and lower pressure

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

Thanks guys have a can of AR2217 so will start there.

Recommend charge weights @llewelyn

----------


## llewelyn

As always man different for each rifle.
But im running 68grains of 2217, fed 215mag primers and 150LRAB  @300_BLK

Thats got some juice for a 20inch barrel @25/08IMP did 2213SC leave abit more room in the case and did u find it faster or slower than 2217

----------


## 25/08IMP

I only tried 2213 with the 150 ELD X and just couldn't get the speed I think there was plenty of case space. I also tried R19 speed was OK but high pressure again then tried R22 with good speed and pressure seemed ok.i was getting over 3k with it and the 162 but dropped it back for longer case life.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

Gunsmith is finished.

Back to me on Monday, can't wait!

Load development begins....

----------


## 300_BLK

Suppressor recommendations?

Barrel is .920 inches at the muzzle and 5/8-24 thread

----------


## MSL

ODL?

----------


## R93

> ODL?


Na. Pretty sure you meant OCD 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

ODL ad would work according to bert

----------


## Rich007

I'm looking forward to Monday and the pics

----------


## 300_BLK

Rifle arrived today.

Very happy, immaculate work done by Desert Guns in Cromwell.

Mounted up the Sig Sauer Tango 6 5-30x56 mil/mil ffp. Unfortunately the 34mm Sig rings only come in one height which is far too high. 

Might chase some Warne rings down, I have a THLR cheek-rest coming Friday to fix this.

Ladder loads for the 175 ELD-X all done. 

Off to the range tomorrow with the LabRadar then will load up for this Saturday's Gunslinger Hunter shoot.

I will do my load testing with the 160 TMK and 162 ELD-X next week.

Only thing left on the rifle will be a cerakote job after this weekends shoot. Graphite black bolt and Tungsten everywhere else.

----------


## IngloriousFame

abit of topic but just wondering where you picked up that Sig Sauer scope? Looks great so far!

----------


## 199p

Nice one bro looks shit hot

----------


## wsm junkie

Nice :Thumbsup: 
Is that the sendero or sendero lite profile barrel?

----------


## Nickoli

> Rifle arrived today.
> 
> Very happy, immaculate work done by Desert Guns in Cromwell.
> 
> Mounted up the Sig Sauer Tango 6 5-30x56 mil/mil ffp. Unfortunately the 34mm Sig rings only come in one height which is far too high. 
> 
> Might chase some Warne rings down, I have a THLR cheek-rest coming Friday to fix this.
> 
> Ladder loads for the 175 ELD-X all done. 
> ...


Mate I've got some 34mm Warnes that would suit that down to a tee - PM the measurement you require and I can confirm the clearance on the set I have (unused) - $80 posted?

----------


## 300_BLK

SR Marston in Christchurch are the importers. Reloaded have them too.

Good scopes!

----------


## 300_BLK

> Nice
> Is that the sendero or sendero lite profile barrel?


Sendero I think

----------


## Shearer

> Rifle arrived today.
> 
> Very happy, immaculate work done by Desert Guns in Cromwell.
> 
> Mounted up the Sig Sauer Tango 6 5-30x56 mil/mil ffp. Unfortunately the 34mm Sig rings only come in one height which is far too high. 
> 
> Might chase some Warne rings down, I have a THLR cheek-rest coming Friday to fix this.
> 
> Ladder loads for the 175 ELD-X all done. 
> ...


Interesting.
Something I hadn't thought about with carbon barrels. No change in contour so you can't get the scope as low.

----------


## 300_BLK

It changes @Shearer just have rings that are too high

----------


## Gibo

What does the prometheus refer to? Is it an action model?

----------


## 300_BLK

Nah @Gibo,  I name all my guns I am gonna keep forever.

Prometheus was the titan that stole fire from the gods and gave it to man (Greek Mythology), "Bringer of fire"

----------


## Shearer

> It changes @Shearer just have rings that are too high


Yeah sorry mate. Wasn't talking about your rifle in particular (which is awesome by the way), just a general observation about barrels that have no taper from the chamber area.

----------


## Gibo

> Nah @Gibo,  I name all my guns I am gonna keep forever.
> 
> Prometheus was the titan that stole fire from the gods and gave it to man (Greek Mythology), "Bringer of fire"


Oh yup. Hes also a guy on facebook that does heaps of wildcats etc, think hes here too as swamplord. Wondered if there was a conection

----------


## 300_BLK

Load development is underway

----------


## 300_BLK

Settled on 64 grains AR2217, CCI LRM primer and 175 ELD-X for this weekends shoot.

3 shots into 7mm @ 2837fps SD 9fps, second group was 15mm.

----------


## wsm junkie

Gotta be happy with that

----------


## 300_BLK

> Gotta be happy with that


Pretty sure it will only get better as the barrel settles down eh...

 :Thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see what the 162 ELD-X 160 TMK and Barnes bullets do...

----------


## camo wsm

> Pretty sure it will only get better as the barrel settles down eh...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what the 162 ELD-X 160 TMK and Barnes bullets do...


I'm guessing 3000 fps  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tim Dicko

> Load development is underway 
> 
> Attachment 73940


that can only be one range haha

----------


## 300_BLK

Attended the Gunslinger Hunter Challenge in the weekend.

Brilliant group of guys and the rifle performed flawlessly.

Managed a 5 shot group at 200m that was pretty awesome! (Pic 2)

The 600m Group was 30mm! 3 shots though and i didn't get a chance for a photo, still pretty happy.

Just putting together a video now and will put it up soon.

The Ti brake while super effective is not my cup of tea so that's likely to be for sale soon.

----------


## Tim Dicko

[QUOTE=300_BLK;630324]

Awsome grouping. that rifle looks very sexy

----------

